# omg gas!!!



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

soooo- started dogs on fish oil 2 days ago n i'm dyin. they keep bombin me outta the room. i dunno if there's anything that CAN be done about it of it i needa just wait but i seriously am DYIN. one of em lets it rip. few minutes later from other side of the room i hear pffff. omg. i don't know if u feel my pain or not. but yeah. i read yogurt could help. any other suggestions right now? i will go find beano if i thot it was safe n would work!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Another approach you can use to minimize your dog's problem with gas is to add live yogurt cultures to your dog's food. Live yogurt cultures contain bacteria that will help to wipe out the nasty gas forming bacteria that are causing problems for your dog.

Step 5You can also try giving your dog charcoal biscuits which can help to absorb some of the foul smelling odor and gas. You should be able to find these at your local pet store or here is a site online http://www.sportmix.com

Try using Nux Vomica to reduce or eliminate the problem of flatulence. Nux Vomica (otherwise known as Poison Nut) is a homeopathic treatment that is very successful in the remedy of indigestion and flatulence in pets. You can purchase Nux Vomica through online sources or even at your local health or homeopathic stores. http://www.herbspro.com


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i just live with it. Peanut is just a farty burpy guy. As my husband puts it "he is a guy, thats what guys do". 
i know that doesnt give you a solution, sorry.


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry but I couldn't help but laugh, guess it's because I feel your "pain".  My boy just loves to show his love by sleeping with his butt pointed towards my face (but it's only when he has gas). I wake up in the middle of the night caught in a stinky cloud, what makes things worse is that i'm pregnant so my sense of smell is a bit stronger. 

I give my boy fish oil as well but it really only gives him puppy fish breath. I do notice that when he does get stinky it's from having the Milk Bone Marrow treats or pig ears. My mom has a 9 year old pit and he can only have Pedigree food, and the Milk Bone bones. Anything other than that and that boy can clear out a house in no time. Have you started giving him anything new besides the fish oil?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha. well they don't point their butts at me yet but george gave me fish oil breath yawns this morning  it has gotten lots better in the last two days. think their little tummys are just getting used to it.


question for deb tho- i had read ur post about fish oil before and it gave the measurements in mg like for the pills and i have it in a liquid form. it says give 1 tbs per 20 lbs for the first 30 days and then back down to 1 tsp per 20 lbs. (didn't realize the tapering instructions til this morning) anyhow- is this too much? the first coupld days i had the dosage almost in half to try to break em in easy... 

and where do i find the yogurt culture stuff? is that like the normal yogurt in the grocery store? i think its good to give em some anyway i just never looked into it much til now... ugh i feel like a bad parent not givin my kids the essential stuff to be healthy. 

what are the essentials? i remember u saying vitamins... A & D i think? and magnesium and zinc? and a multi? i just need to get on it n make it a normal regimen for them and routine for me. feel like i'm slackin on their health n i need healthy babies.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

beccaboo said:


> question for deb tho- i had read ur post about fish oil before and it gave the measurements in mg like for the pills and i have it in a liquid form. it says give 1 tbs per 20 lbs for the first 30 days and then back down to 1 tsp per 20 lbs. (didn't realize the tapering instructions til this morning) anyhow- is this too much? the first coupld days i had the dosage almost in half to try to break em in easy...


*Fish oil dosage*

- 0 - 30 lbs = (1) 500 mg
- 30 - 60 lbs = (1) 1000 mg
- 60- 100 lbs = (2) 2000 mg
- 100-150 lbs = (3) 3000 mg
- 150- up lbs = (4) 4000 mg

Humans dosages are the basically the same, I take 3 daily

Good Effects of Fish Oil (Omega 3s)
- Heart
- Joints
- Cholesteral
- Nervous system
- Hair / Skin

Side Effects of to much Fish Oil 
- Thinning of blood
- Loss of blood Clotting
- Very Low Blood Pressure
- Allergic reaction
- Abdominal Discomfort (loose or runny stool)
- Very Oily Skin / Hair
- Fishy Burps

Remember at least this is what I was taught everything has balance so do the good things for our bodies ..

But in your case I would take the dog off the oil for about 72 hours let the system clean itself out, this could be a HUGE reason you are having the gas b/c the stomach is not settling correctly, after the 72 hours go to what it states. After you are finished with the liquid oil I would go to the gel caps. but thats me, much easier and no stomach issues.



beccaboo said:


> and where do i find the yogurt culture stuff? is that like the normal yogurt in the grocery store? i think its good to give em some anyway i just never looked into it much til now... ugh i feel like a bad parent not givin my kids the essential stuff to be healthy. .


Yes, it would be the plain yogurt in your local grocery store. 
Give 1 tbs to every 25 lbs. for the next 72 hours then 1 tbs every meal.



beccaboo said:


> what are the essentials? i remember u saying vitamins... A & D i think? and magnesium and zinc? and a multi? i just need to get on it n make it a normal regimen for them and routine for me. feel like i'm slackin on their health n i need healthy babies.


*Glucosamine / Chondroitin*

Glucosamine / Chondroitin is Safe
It appears that glucosamine and chondroitin, alone or together, are safe and have few side effects. But they cost money and may not help you. Talk to your doctor if your are thinking about taking glucosamine and chondroitin.
If you are allergic to shellfish, do not take glucosamine unless you have discussed it with your doctor. Some glucosamine is made from shellfish covering.

Glucosamine / Chondroitin Side Effects
There appear to be no adverse effects associated with taking glucosamine or chondroitin supplements. You may, however, experience some mild side effects, such as an upset stomach, nausea, diarrhea, and indigestion.

Hip Dysplasia Prevention
There is no indication that this product slows the progression of hip dysplasia. It does not prevent the development of hip dysplasia. Many animals that have hip dysplasia benefit from being on glucosamine and chondroitin because it helps heal the cartilage and reduce the pain involved with this disease.

Dosage
0 - 45 lbs 750mg daily 
45 - 85 lbs 1500mg daily 
85 - 130 lbs 2250mg daily 
130 - up lbs 3000mg daily

You can go up or down by 5 to 15 mg but this depends on how severe conditions the conditions are in your dog.

I hope this is all your asking if you want to know more vitamins that I give my dogs please let me know I have no problem sharing


----------

